# Updated Raff Training Pics!



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Raff z Weberhaus (RR litter), Pup of Action, at 16 weeks. Location is East Tennessee K9, trainer is Dameon Berry. Enjoy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

No worry about the impact on the joints on the concrete floor? After all the reading on here, I'd be a little cautious.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He just needs a cape.He is a super hero who is adorable.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice! What beautiful focus on that last picture. 

I love the intensity he shows for the sleeve work.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> No worry about the impact on the joints on the concrete floor? After all the reading on here, I'd be a little cautious.


Yes! He caught me completely off guard with that move! I don't know if you can see it in the pics, but I moved my hand further down leash after that to keep all four of his feet on the ground.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice. He looks like he is really enjoying himself.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Very nice! What beautiful focus on that last picture.
> 
> I love the intensity he shows for the sleeve work.


Thank you!

He really does have amazing focus for a puppy, he came that way. I'm extremely happy with this puppy.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> Nice. He looks like he is really enjoying himself.


Oh, he is. He is. He LOVES training! He even loves obedience. He constantly hustles treats out of me by putting himself in fuss position and gazing into my eyes so I'll do some obedience with him.

What's great is he can work anywhere, his focus is so good.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He looks awesome! He really enjoys it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm thrilled to hear this! Hopefully just a month more until our little rockstar and half sibling is born!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I'm thrilled to hear this! Hopefully just a month more until our little rockstar and half sibling is born!


So your baby is due in April? That would have your puppy home in July, right?

I can't wait for puppy pics! I'm sure Malinda will post some on FB.

Will you be having your pup shipped? Raff took a ride from KC to E Tennessee. When we picked him up in his crate, it was clean and DRY. He was looking at all the humans and thumping his tail. Took it right in stride.

So exciting!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

When you have this type temperament, training is so much fun....Have a blast with your dog!:wink2:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She's due around April 1st I believe. ?

Puppy should be home beginning of June. Will be shipped from Malinda to Ontario, more than likely Toronto.

We are extremely excited. It's been 6 years since we've had a little one.

Our club has 8 new puppies this year so it will be very fun to watch them grow and develop together especially since they are all different breeds (Dobs, Russians, Giant Schnauzer, etc.).

We have a big seminar the second weekend in June at our club with an SV judge (Bogdan Sergo) so hoping the puppy is home in time for that as I'm his lacky that weekend and was hoping g he would get to meet our new baby.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

cliffson1 said:


> When you have this type temperament, training is so much fun....Have a blast with your dog!:wink2:


You're right. For once the stars are aligned. For years and years it's been right dog, wrong club or wrong dog, so so club with good club 3 hours away.

Finally. It's right dog and excellent club. Forty five minutes away. Any IPO person will tell you that having a good club forty five minutes away is the same as having it across the street.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> She's due around April 1st I believe. ?
> 
> Puppy should be home beginning of June. Will be shipped from Malinda to Ontario, more than likely Toronto.
> 
> ...


How long of a flight is that?

Oooh, I am so jealous! You will be able to do a puppy circle! We only have one other pup, a Mal, three weeks older than Raff out of one of Ivan's breedings. We actually have several Ivan dogs in our club. Excellent dogs, if you're into Mals.

I cannot wait to see your puppy and follow his training!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work! He's adorable.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Nice work! He's adorable.


Thank you! I'm very happy with Raff.


----------

